# Mémoire ipad



## callahan51 (24 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour mon iPad ne retient pas mon adresse mail et mon mot de passe, lorsque je vais sur facebook je rentre mon adresse mail et mon mot de passe je coche pour conserver en mémoire mes coordonnées mais mon iPad ne les garde pas en mémoire.
Que dois je faire pour qu'il il me reconnaisse a chaque connections? Merci d avance de vos réponse. Merci


----------



## FalloutXtreme (24 Octobre 2014)

callahan51 a dit:


> Bonjour mon iPad ne retient pas mon adresse mail et mon mot de passe, lorsque je vais sur facebook je rentre mon adresse mail et mon mot de passe je coche pour conserver en mémoire mes coordonnées mais mon iPad ne les garde pas en mémoire.
> Que dois je faire pour qu'il il me reconnaisse a chaque connections? Merci d avance de vos réponse. Merci



Salut,

Télécharge directement l'application Facebook sur l'App Store plutôt que de passer par le site internet. Là tu pourras choisir la connexion automatique


----------



## Mathwe (25 Octobre 2014)

Peut etre dans les réglages de safari remplissage automatique et mot de passe


----------

